# question about joist hangers with drywall



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The joist should sit tight down in the bottom of the hanger.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Also note that pre-hanging the joist hangers will probably not work
The joists seem to be off just enough that one will be high & one will be low
I put the joist hanger around the end, raise the joist up to where I want it, then nail it in place


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If you are hanging them for ceiling joists, install all hangers first is fine. If for floor joists, flush the tops (floor) to the header joist with two toe-nails holding it there. (Then install all hangers afterwords). * The framing member flushes, not the hanger.* If you need really picky, champher the joist bottom where hanger contacts for hanger thickness. 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If edge of the drywall doesn't break ON the hangers, usually not a problem. For example if your hangers are on a beam in the middle of a room and you can span a foot or two over them. If they're at the edge, you need to flush them or they can be a problem....


----------

